# Midlife Crisis for Dummies



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

MIDLIFE CRISIS for DUMMIES

Read this in another thread. 

What if this describes your wife ON EVERY SINGLE STEP .. at least until the "advanced" lessons. 

What do we do in this case? Fight or Fly? lol. 

Seriously would like to know what to do. EVERYTHING in this thing describes my wife to a T. 

Thanks,

Dewayne


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Funny stuff. Everything written fit my husband to a T too!


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

OMG!

This is EXACTLY what my husband is doing!!!!

If I had a colder heart I would def send him a link...:smthumbup:

Good stuff, VERY good stuff!


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eternal Embrace said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what my husband is doing!!!!
> 
> ...


I did! lol


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

Left With 4.5 said:


> I did! lol


You, Madam, are awesome!!!:lol:


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eternal Embrace said:


> You, Madam, are awesome!!!:lol:


Thank you! lol I'm waiting for a response from him. hahaha!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol....awesome! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

Left With 4.5 said:


> Thank you! lol I'm waiting for a response from him. hahaha!


Well, I believe I'm gonna take a cue from you!

After finding out yesterday that my husband recently took a day trip out of town with the OW I'm printing him out some stuff about emotional infidelity and will include a print out of Midlife Crisis for Dummies as well!:smthumbup:


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I actually sent this to my wife on facebook. 

Her first response was "....' 
then said .. "that was... somewhat amusing"
then she was quiet for a bit
then after about 10 min's I asked her "Does it look familiar to you? See yourself in it a bit?"

response "...... "

She seemed quiet for the rest of the day.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dewayne76 said:


> I actually sent this to my wife on facebook.
> 
> Her first response was "....'
> then said .. "that was... somewhat amusing"
> ...


LOVE it!!!


----------



## Raffles (Oct 20, 2012)

That is my life to a T!!!


----------



## ridel1171 (Oct 21, 2012)

it's like someone has been taking notes on my life! would love to send this to my husband but sadly I haven't detached enough from him yet and can't bring myself to do it! Have saved it for later though.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW...good article. Well written by someone who's been there obivously!


----------

